# Asus Phone Number



## RDOC

Does anyone have a phone number for Asus Technical Support and or Warranty Support?


----------



## clintfan

There are some phone numbers on their website Contacts page, here. Look just under the first email address (1-502-995-0883).

-clintfan


----------



## cdub

This is the number for ASUS tech support. 1-888-678-3688


----------

